# Fuente Bipolar con Bateria de 9V



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola amigos, pues tengo una duda...
existe alguna forma o circuito que logre entregarme los clasicos 9V y ademas -9V?
lo necesito para alimentar unos operacionales en un dispositivo portatil que estoy diseñando

gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola.
Si es portátil, debes usar dos baterías de 9V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

Fijate como se puede conseguir fuente partida a partir de una simple
El integrado A1A en su salida genera una tierra virtual que se encuentra a VCC/2


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok muchas gracias, primero voy a simularlo para ver como trabaja...


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 13, 2008)

Si los 0v son para una referencia de voltaje y no necesitas mucha corriente podés probar de poner una cosa así.

Las resistencias pueden ser de 25k, 50k, 100k, etc. Depende de la corriente que necesités, de lo que te durará la batería, y de la impedancia de la fuente que obtengas.
Lo unico malo es que obtenés +/- 4.5v en vez de +/- 9v. Pero hay muchos operacionales como el tl062 que funcionan bien con esas tensiones.


Salu2!


----------



## el_inge (Jun 20, 2009)

yo estoy buscando algo que me convierta los 9 volts  de una bateria a +4.5 y -4.5 pero sin usar el divisor de voltage que menciona DriX y sin utilizar 2 pilas. y en caso que no ecuentre nada mas que el divisor ¿que repercuciones tendria la impedancia de la fuente resultante al alimentar unos cuantos lm741 (operacionales)?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 12, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una consulta..
arme un preamplificador para mi guitarra con un tl074 y como este integrado necesita de una fuente partida para su alimentacion hice una tierra virtual usando 2 resistencias de 4k7 y 1 electrolitico de 220uf y a esto lo alimento con una bateria de 9V...lo unico que me sale es el sonido pero medio distorcionado..:S:S
en que estoy fallando?supongo que es la alimentacion..
es posible que con una sola bateria pueda alimentar a este integrado?

saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 12, 2009)

Desarmala con una pinza, adentro hay 6 pilas...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Desarmala con una pinza, adentro hay 6 pilas...


hola querido nilfred no veo que me ayudes demasiado es mas NADA porque lo que plantee fue preguntar si hice bien la fuente virtual y porque me sale ese ruido..
espero otra respuesta que me pueda ayudar...


----------



## corchin09 (Oct 12, 2009)

qerido kaka..se me hace q nos moqiemaos en otra cosa...ahora toy probandoooo jajaja


----------

